# Yogurt



## eagleschihuahuas (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi guys have heard the yogurt is good for the runs what yogurt is best to buy natural yogurt please can someone let me know as have a chi under weight and trying to feed her up but might give her the trots feeding different food to make her eat so want to be prepared thanks x x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would get plain, unflavored yogurt. And make sure it says "live cultures" on the label as that's the beneficial part of yogurt that can help with a sick tummy. You can also use a powdered probiotic (not sure what's available there) that can help when you transition between different foods. I have found that chicken is usually well tolerated and doesn't cause bowel upset. Does she like chicken?

Brodysmom


----------



## eagleschihuahuas (Nov 27, 2009)

Well i did feed chicken once with rice and she seemed to be fine but my other chi fifi hates just biscuits and so gave her chicken when i first got her and she got major bad belly so i am just a bit paranoid about chicken now, do you guys have natural yohurt in the states. As not to sure what yohurt has live cultures in it will have to have a look, Fifi has just come back to the stud and is a very skinny dog by nature so am trying to feed her up so giving her tripe as that is really good for building up but not to sure what effect it will have on the belly at first. x x


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

just recently i had problems with hiro vomiting and runny poop...thanks to everyones advice i found that plain yoghurt helped and when his stomach settled a little i fed medi-cal gastro for a couple of days. he is now better.


----------



## eagleschihuahuas (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for that im really glad hiro is ok now. x x


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i hope it works for your pup too....


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

chccikennnnnn  u sure it was just boiled chicken? it shouldnt have upsetted tummy at all...well if shes allergic to chicken then thats a different story. i feed mine plain organic yogurt and he loves it. also canned pumpkin or even fresh pumpkin. also i have given japanese squash from the stove


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Stay away from Sugar Free! Dont feed sugar free anything! Also be careful with the canned pumpkin as it is good for both firming and loosening bowels according to how much you give ;-)


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Just a curious question....why can't you feed the yogurt with the fruit in it? I have yogurt thats plain but has fruit at the bottom. can I give them that?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i would recommend just getting a tub of plain yogurt and fresh fruit, that way you know it's not coated with anything bad for them


----------



## eagleschihuahuas (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for all your feed bacl on the yoghurt i am going to go and buy some tomorrow. But how often can i give it, the girl i have is very under weight so i am trying to feed her up so need some things that people have used and know are good for feeding up. At the moment i am feeding her about 3 times a day and i am giving her boiled chicken, puppy royal canin, rice and some sausage cut up really small and i am doing this 3 times a day and giving her tit bits of sausage in betweena dn she is nearly eating the lot. She has not got the runs so far and is going to toilet normally as far as i can see.
x
x


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

My potbelly pig LOVES yoghurt! It helps her belly when she has heartburn


----------

